# 400W-Netzteil mit HD7970 - pro & kontra



## DeepXtreme (17. März 2013)

Hallo liebe User

Da in einem andern Thread die Diskussion unterbinden wurde, möchte ich das Thema unter eigenem Thread weiter führen. 
Des Moderators beinah schon mit Zensur zu vergleichendes "Unerwünschtes Posting (SPAM)" finde ich wenig angebracht, wenn es darum geht, einen Ratsuchenden kompetent zu unterstützen.

Viele Berater berufen sich immer wieder auf Energiemessgeräte-Messungen am Gesamtsystem unter Spielelast, wie von Computerbase veröffentlicht. Darüber würde ich nur schmunzeln, wenn andere es nicht zur Beratung für NT-Bemessungen  heran ziehen würden. Leider kann dieser Wert primär nur zur Berechnung der E-Werk Stromkosten gebraucht werden, da erstens diese Messungen aus verschiedensten Gründen unzuverlässig sind und zweitens noch ganz andere Faktoren für eine ordentliche Netzteil-Bemessung mitspielen.

Mein klares Votum: Eine HD7970 sollte im Intel-Rechner keinesfalls mit weniger als 450W gespiesen werden, besser je nach Ansprüchen 480/500W oder mehr. Bei einem AMD-Rechner kann man gleich noch 40W dazu addieren.

Die Verbrauchsangabe von rund 180-190W der HD7970 scheint mir auch etwas zuwenig zu sein, da dies immer jeweils mit Spielen eruiert wurde, und nicht mit Volllast-Simulation, was nochmals 20-30W aufschlägt. Auch wird selten oder nie das OC erwähnt, auch nochmals ca. 20-30W.

Alle jene, die mit "400W, das reicht aus" sich bemerkbar machen, sollten erst mal lernen was Verantwortung ist. Soeben kürzlich hat sich jemand gemeldet "_jedesmal wenn ich Furmark starte, schaltet der PC ab_"
Möchtest Du so ein PC bzw. Netzteil haben?

Gruss an alle die sich beteiligen 
(hoffentlich mit mehr Kompetenz als "_du hast keine Ahnung, du bist nicht willkommen_")

PS. Lasst euch nicht von meinem, vom Counter vergebenen Status "Komplett-PC-Käufer(in)" in die irre leiten!


----------



## Jeretxxo (17. März 2013)

Ich vertrete still auch eher die Meinung lieber eine Nummer größer zu wählen, auch wenn das System in der Theorie nicht mehr Saft braucht.

Ein System mit einer HD7970 und sagen wir einem i5 3570K sollte möglichst schon mit einem Markennetzteil wie einem be Quite! E9 mit mindestens 450 Watt betrieben werden, das gilt aber nur wenn nicht übertaktet wird, mit OC würde ich dann schon eher eines mit 500 Watt nehmen.
Es spielt ja auch nicht nur der Prozessor und die Grafikkarte eine Rolle, sondern auch die USB Geräte... Lüfter (grade die beleuchteten fressen gern mal etwas mehr), evtl. Displays... Laufwerke, Festplatten, unterschiedliche Mainboards, RAM bestückung, Temperatur (ja auch die spielt eine Rolle...)  und was es da nicht alles gibt.

Und dann sollte man möglichst auch bedenken... ein Netzteil altert, je nachdem wie lange man es im Einsatz behalten möchte, sollte man ein entsprechend großes Netzteil auswählen, Kapazitäts Verlust von +/- 10% ist durchaus möglich.

Ich muss aber dazu sagen, ich mache keine Wissenschaft daraus.
Wenn ein Netzteil nicht meinen Anforderungen genügt, wird es eben zurückgeschickt bzw. gehe ich in meinen stamm Elektroladen und tausch es dort aus und damit ist die Sache für mich erledigt.


----------



## Erok (17. März 2013)

Deine Angaben sind leider etwas sehr sehr löchrig, was die Hardware und den Verwendungs-Zweck betrifft.

Was muss das NT noch alles mit Strom versorgen ? Ist ein gemoddetees Gehäuse noch dabei, Festplatten, welcher Prozessor sitzt drauf, ist ne Wasserkühlung und somit ne Pumpe angeschlossen usw usw.

Desweiteren spielt auch die Stromversorgung im Hause selbst eine ganz grosse Rolle. Altbauten haben öfter mal Stromschwankungen, wenn dort die Steckdosen alle an der gleichen Leitung hängen usw....

Prinzipiell würde ich sagen, reicht das 400 Watt Netzteil, wenn es erstens ein hochwertiges NT ist (z.B Be Quiet) und zweitens sonst ein sehr sparsames System ist, was keinen grossen Stromverbrauch hat, was die CPU und restlichen Komponenten betrifft.

Jedoch allein aus Vorsorge würde ich mir in einem Rechner, der solch eine Grafikkarte spendiert bekommt, ein erheblich leistungsstärkeres NT einbauen, welches mit mindestens 480 Watt daher kommt, wenn nicht sogar gleich eines mit mindestens 650 Watt, falls man sich eine zweite GK mal nach kaufen will 

Und mal ganz ehrlich. Wer sich eine HD 7970 in den Rechner baut, der hat garantiert nicht vor, sich "nur" 400 Watt in den Rechner zu verbauen um Energie und Kosten beim Einkauf zu sparen.

Vielmehr kommt mir dieser Thread so vor, als ob Du mit den Moderatoren "abrechnen" willst, um Deine Meinung im anderen Thread (den ich nicht kenne, und somit nichts zu sagen kann) hier nochmals vor allen bestätigt bekommen willst. 

Auch die Uhrzeit des Verfassens des Threads lässt darauf spekulieren, daß hier noch nicht das  Gehirn auf voller Betriebs-Temperatur und Höchstleistung ausgerichtet war 

Greetz Erok


----------



## KonterSchock (17. März 2013)

400 watt ist zu wenig, 480watt wäre hier anzuraten.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. März 2013)

Eine Radeon HD7970 GHz zieht mit einem i7 3770K @1,25 Volt 400 Watt unter Vollast (Prime + FurMark). Das 450er E9 schultert selbst 500-550 Watt ohne Probleme, bevor es abschaltet. Auf 500 Watt wird man nur kommen, wenn man der 7970 GHz 1.3 Volt gibt bzw. sie mit 1.3 Volt schädigt.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (17. März 2013)

Selbstverständlich ist ein 400 W für eine HD 7970 vollkommen unterdimensioniert, was denn sonst ? 

Ein System mit einer HD 7970 saugt bei anspruchsvollen Spielen über 400 W, also erübrigt sich sowieso jede weitere Diskussion.

3x GTX 680 & 3x HD 7970 mit i7-3970X (Seite 7) - ComputerBase

P.S. 1: ein "pro" gibt's in diesem Fall nicht.

P.S. 2: daß die Leistung auf der 12V-Schiene entscheidend ist, muss ich wohl nicht extra erwähnen, oder?


----------



## dgcss (17. März 2013)

Ein gutes Markennetzteil (CoolerMaster , OCZ , Enermax , Bequiet etc Stuft diese angaben meist ab um evtl später rechtlich auf der besseren seite zu stehen , bevor mal ein Produkt nicht das "erwünschte" erreicht. Sprich wenn zb in der Fabrik aus der Laufenden Produktion 10 NT zum testen rausgenommen werden und diese zb 1 Std Stresstest mit 600 Watt aushalten , würden die o.g. Hersteller das netzteil als 480W anbieten.. Hingegen die "No-Name" diese Serie als 600-650er VK würden...

Deshalb *reicht* meist ein "unterkategoriertes" Markennetzteil aus. Ich tendiere auch lieber immer zu der +50 bis +100 W Variante. Man weiss ja nie ob man evtl doch mal auf den Trichter kommt , zu modden oder sich ein SLI/CF anzuschaffen. Ich hab auch lieber gerne zu viele Reserven als Später alles 3x kaufen zu müssen, oder der PC enttäuschender weise beim Spielen plötzlich aus geht wegen unterversorgung. Ich zahle dann lieber 2 cent monatlich mehr an meinen Städtischen Stromversorger für den mehrverbrauch, als später dumm aus der wäsche zu schauen. Also wie geagt 500W hätte ich auch empfohlen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. März 2013)

Bei einem CF mit 2x 7970 helfen dir 500 Watt + 100 Watt aber nicht. Da brauchst du ein 850 Watt Modell.


----------



## dgcss (17. März 2013)

lol ... mein "Ach so viel Fressender Bulli" + 2x 6950 (die mehr verbrauchen als die 7er) haben kein Prob mit meinem 650W BQ unter volleistung


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. März 2013)

Hey DeepXtreme, wenn du schon trollst, dann bitte richtig.

Weil ich kann mich NICHT daran erinnern, dass jemand 400W Netzteile zu einer 7970 empfahl. Eher, dass jemand 4*5*0W Netzteile für ausreichend hält. Und das schaut ja auch hier der Fall zu sein.

Aber wenn du dich noch weiter blamieren möchtest, mach weiter...


----------



## FreezerX (17. März 2013)

Für eine System mit Ivy/Sandy i5/i7 (1155) und eine HD7970 (GHz) sind Netzteile ab 450W empfehlenswert. Für Systeme mit Intel SB-E und AMD FX-xxxx Prozessor sind Netzteile mit 500W und mehr zu empfehlen. 

Für eine HD7970 ist unter hoher Last ein 400W Netzteil zu wenig.


----------



## facehugger (17. März 2013)

Ich sags mal so, wer "spielt" Furmark und Prime95 zusammen? Für ein Gaming-Sys mit aktuellem/übertaktetem Ivy-i5/i7 und einer "normalen" 7970 dürfte auch ein 400W-Markensaftspender mit hoher Effizienz ausreichen. Wenn man(n) sich ein SLI/Crossfire-System aufbauen will, sollte derjenige sich zudem schon bewusst sein, das man sich dann eh in einer anderen Verbrauchsregion befindet...

Und Multi-GPU macht man entweder gleich oder gar nicht! Sich für später ein leistungsstärkeres NT zu kaufen um irgendwann einmal eine zweite Graka einzubaun, halte ich für wenig sinnvoll, da es dann meist wieder fixere Single-GPU`s gibt, die annähernd die gleiche Leistung bieten wie das dann "alte" stromfressende Bildschubser-Gespann.

Gruß


----------



## Dartwurst (17. März 2013)

Auch wenn gute 400 Watt Netzteile die Last Schultern, möchte ich mein Netzteil nicht immer am Rande des Limits betreiben. Meiner Meinung nach erhöht eine Auslastung zwischen 50 und 75 Prozent die Lebensdauer. Und so preiswert sind Markennetzteile auch nicht das ich mir alle 2 Jahre ein neues kaufen möchte.


----------



## Julian1303 (17. März 2013)

Ich stimme facehugger und Dartwurst zu. Für den normalen Gamingalltag ist ein 400 Watt NT ausreichend, das schultert die Leistung. Bei Spielen wie Crysis 3 zieht das AMD-FX System mit HD 7970 GE zwischen 310-350 Watt aus der Dose, komplett. Aber wer kauft sich schon ein so knapp bemessenes Netzteil? Keiner, wenns nicht ein Office PC werden soll.  Wenn ein NT ewig am oberen Limit betrieben wird, hälts nicht wirklich lange. 400 Watt ausreichend? JA
400 Watt empfehlenswert? NEIN. Und da man eh nicht alle Jahre ein neues NT kaufen will, nimmt man eh mehr Leistung um alle Eventualitäten abzudecken, wie CF/SLI oder so.


----------



## facehugger (17. März 2013)

Dartwurst schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach erhöht eine Auslastung zwischen 50 und 75 Prozent die Lebensdauer.


Wenn das Sys mal angenommen beim daddeln zwischen 300-350W unter Last verbrät und das NT 400W leistet, sehe ich da kein Problem. Und wer am NT spart (das BQ E9 400-450W kostet 60-70 Taler...), spart eh am falschen Ende! Diejenigen welche sich eine Highendpixelschleuder für bis zu 400€ gönnen und dann diese mit einem billigen NoName-Saftspender betreiben (wollen), versteh ich eh nicht...

Gruß


----------



## Z3Rlot (17. März 2013)

Kann auch nicht bestätigen das mir jemand hier ein 400 Watt Netzteil angeboten hat.
Da mein Corsair den Geist aufgegeben hatte vor gut einer Woche hatte ich hier mal gefragt.
Antworten kahmen Blitzschnell und nichts mit 400 Watt.
450 E9 non Modular von be quiet straigt Power oder das Modulare Kabelmanagement 480 Watt wurden mir angeboten.
Es wurde dann aber das 500 Watt da es bei mein Händler verfügbar war und es Preiswert war.
Letztendlich hat es mir geholfen da ich mir irgendwas um die 800 Watt geholt hätte und ich kein Plan hatte.

System Hd 7970 übertaktet i7 2600k übertaktet 16gb RAM 4 Lüfter Antec 620 h2o Pumpe mit 500 Watt E9 be quiet straigt Power.


----------



## beren2707 (17. März 2013)

Hier mal kürzlich von mir durchgeführte Tests (Trine 2 auf Max. inkl. 4xSSAA; Verbrauchswerte des Gesamtsystems ohne Monitor):

925/1375 MHz @ 1,112V (Werte ab Werk): ~270W
925/1375 MHz @ 0,963V: ~230W
925/1375 MHz @ 1,175V: ~300W
1050/1500 MHz @ 1,01V: ~260W
1050/1500 MHZ @ 1,256V: ~360W
1200/1750 MHz @ 1,16V: ~340W

Mein bisher absolutes Maximum war bei 4,7 GHz + 1210/1800 MHz ein Verbrauch von kurzzeitig ~420W in Unigine Sanctuary. Daher kann ich ein Netzteil ab 480W empfehlen. Sofern man auf Nummer sicher gehen möchte, kann man auch zu einem mit 550-580W greifen, was aber selbst für stärkeres OC nicht unbedingt notwendig ist. Wenn man ans absolute theoretische Maximum gehen möchte, sollte man natürlich zu 580W oder mehr greifen, da mit steigenden Spannungen (die eine weniger gute GPU verlangen kann/wird) die Leistungsaufnahme explodiert (Vgl. die beiden Spannungen für 1050/1500 MHz).


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. März 2013)

420 Watt verbraucht das System, da reicht das 450er dicke aus. Denn wer spielt schon 24/7 Prime + FurMark, 3D Mark oder Unigine ?


----------



## facehugger (17. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Denn wer spielt schon 24/7 Prime + FurMark, 3D Mark oder Unigine ?


Ganz meine Rede Wer sein Sys stressen will, der sollte das eher mit fordernden Games auf max tun. *Das* ist schließlich Spiele-Alltag...

Gruß


----------



## beren2707 (17. März 2013)

Ganz recht, sofern mans nicht übertreibt, reicht selbst für starkes OC ein Netzteil mit ~480W absolut aus. Kann ich bestätigen, habe ja selber noch das E8-480W.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Soeben kürzlich hat sich jemand gemeldet "_jedesmal wenn ich Furmark starte, schaltet der PC ab_"
> Möchtest Du so ein PC bzw. Netzteil haben?


 
Und was für ein Netzteil war das?

Wer sich ein System zusammenstellt und Vorstellungen hat welche Komponenten eingebaut werden soll kann sich informieren wie hoch die gesamte Leistungsaufnahme des Systems ist oder gegebenenfalls hier nachfragen in dem er einen Thread aufmacht.
Ein aktuelles System mit einer Ivy Bridge CPU wird unter Last nur selten auf über 300 Watt kommen. Dann müssen schon Grafikkarten vom Kaliber einer GTX Titan oder AMD 7970 GHz verbaut werden. Sollte das der Fall sein wird speziell darauf eingegangen.
Ist das nicht der Fall reicht ein 400 Watt Markennetzteil aus und ich meine Markennetzteil und kein Corsair Builder oder sowas.


----------



## Snorri (17. März 2013)

Hab auch das E8 480W. Befeuert wird damit :

I5 3450@3.7
GF 660ti OC
SB Recon 3D Z
2 Festplatten
2 SSD´s
3 Lüfter
1 DVD Brenner

alles ohne probleme. in der aktuellen pcghw ist intressanterweise ein test zu diesem thema. dort wird auch geraten ein netzteil mit weniger watt, aber dafür mit guter effizenz zu kaufen. (zb ein 550w gold, anstelle eines 650w bronze ).
Was ich aber für wichtiger finde als die wattzahl sind die schutzschaltungen, da wird meistens am falschen ende gespart.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

Snorri schrieb:


> Hab auch das E8 480W. Befeuert wird damit :
> 
> I5 3450@3.7
> GF 660ti OC
> ...


 
Hast du mal mit einem Strommessgerät geguckt was dein System tatsächlich an Leistung aufnimmt?


----------



## facehugger (17. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du mal mit einem Strommessgerät geguckt was dein System tatsächlich an Leistung aufnimmt?


Werden mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit keine 480W sein

Gruß


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. März 2013)

280 Watt unter Last wenn es sehr hoch kommt, eher 250 Watt.
Da reicht ein 400er völlig aus.


----------



## Snorri (17. März 2013)

hatt mal vor langer zeit mal eines von nen kumpel  ausgeliehen,  im worst case waren es 397Watt und ein peak load von 435watt


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. März 2013)

Das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Mit einer GTX660 Ti ?


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

Snorri schrieb:


> hatt mal vor langer zeit mal eines von nen kumpel  ausgeliehen,  im worst case waren es 397Watt und ein peak load von 435watt


 
Mit deiner aktuellen Hardware? Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Oder hattest du da noch ein billig Netzteil drin mit einer Effizienz von 50%? Denn dann ist das klar denn das Schrott Netzteil muss eine Menge Leistung aufnehmen um das liefern zu können was die Hardware braucht.


----------



## Snorri (17. März 2013)

ach, da war ja noch der tft drann mit an der leiste, kann man also nochmal 24 watt abziehen.  des nt hab ich jetzt schon fast 2 jahre.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle noch mal messen. Irgendwas hast du da mit gemessen was da nicht hingehört -- und das war nicht nur der Monitor. 

Mein Zweit Rechner mit i7 @4,5GHz und GTX 670 braucht bei Prime + Furmark 280 Watt. Daher kann was bei dir nicht stimmen.


----------



## Snorri (17. März 2013)

worst case heist ja auch alle komponetnen auszulasten, net nur graka un prozzi. rechne mal festplatten, dvd brenner und arbeistspeicher dazu.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. März 2013)

Ja und ? Der Verbrauch kann trotzdem definitiv nicht stimmen. Eine SSD braucht vielleicht 5-10 Watt.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

HDD braucht immer 8 Watt. Egal was du da machst. 
RAM braucht 1-3 Watt. Kannst du vernachlässigen. Das gleiche gilt für den DVD Brenner.

Also. Bitte noch mal nachmessen und dann nicht die ganze Steckdosenleiste wo wahrscheinlich auch noch das Soundsystem und Drucker und sowas dran hing sondern nur den Stecker vom Netzteil in das Messgerät stopfen.



ich888 schrieb:


> Ja und ? Der Verbrauch kann trotzdem definitiv  nicht stimmen. Eine SSD braucht vielleicht 5-10 Watt.



Eine SSD braucht 0,5-5 Watt. Und 5 Watt ist schon viel.


----------



## godfather22 (17. März 2013)

Sagen wirs mal so:

Ich hab 2Wochen lang (oder so) zwei 7950 und meinen fx-6100 @1,5V mit einem Silverstone NT, dass nur 500Watt auf der 12V-Schiene hatte laufen gelassen und das hat gereicht. Erst, als ich die GraKas übertakten wollte kam ich dann langsam ans Ende der Fahnenstange und trotzdem hat es sich nicht ausgeschaltet. 
Wenn das alles von einem 500Watt NT geschultert werden kann dürfte ein Ivy 4-Kerner und eine 7970@Stock kein großes Problem für ein 400Watt MarkenNT sein. 
Es kommt natürlich immer auf die Details an aber ich würde das als Übergangslösung ok finden. Für einen Neukauf würde ich aber ein 450er empfehlen


----------



## Infin1ty (17. März 2013)

Lasst doch DeepXtreme die Netzteilhersteller unterstützen, in dem er überdimensionierte
Netzteile kauft. Wenn das das Ziel ist, kann ich nur die Wattrechner der Hersteller empfehlen 

(Für den PC in meiner Sig soll ich laut Bequiet doch bitte ein Netzteil
ab 600 Watt nehmen)


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Wenn das das Ziel ist, kann ich nur die Wattrechner der Hersteller empfehlen


 
Ich empfehle dann die Angaben auf den Kartons der Grafikkarten.


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2013)

Und ich empfehle Combat Power, weil die Bewertung auf Amazon so gut ist


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

Dann schau mal hier rein.
Überwiegend 5 Sterne. 
500 Watt Inter-Tech SL500 Non-Modular 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks & Software


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. März 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Hier mal kürzlich von mir durchgeführte Tests (Trine 2 auf Max. inkl. 4xSSAA; Verbrauchswerte des Gesamtsystems ohne Monitor):
> 
> 925/1375 MHz @ 1,112V (Werte ab Werk): ~270W
> 925/1375 MHz @ 0,963V: ~230W
> ...


Danke, damit bestätigst du die Aussagen der meisten Leute hier. Nämlich, dass 450W mehr als ausreichend sind, wenn man nicht stark übertaktet. Bei starker Übertaktung natürlich kanns knapp werden.



beren2707 schrieb:


> Daher kann ich ein Netzteil ab 480W empfehlen. Sofern man auf Nummer sicher gehen möchte, kann man auch zu einem mit 550-580W greifen, was aber selbst für stärkeres OC nicht unbedingt notwendig ist. Wenn man ans absolute theoretische Maximum gehen möchte, sollte man natürlich zu 580W oder mehr greifen, da mit steigenden Spannungen (die eine weniger gute GPU verlangen kann/wird) die Leistungsaufnahme explodiert (Vgl. die beiden Spannungen für 1050/1500 MHz).


Äh, dir ist aber schon klar, dass das Netzteil eine Effizienz hat? Auf gut Deutsch: Nicht alles, was da rein kommt, geht auch raus. Manches davon wird auch im Netzteil verbraten. Im Falle des E8 würde ich mit etwa 10-15% rechnen wollen. Die 420W Primär, die du erreicht hast, wären bei 90% auch nur noch *378W*. Sprich selbst hier würde ein (gutes) 450W Netzteil noch locker ausreichend sein.



Snorri schrieb:


> worst case heist ja auch alle komponetnen auszulasten, net nur graka un prozzi. rechne mal festplatten, dvd brenner und arbeistspeicher dazu.


Und jetzt erzähle uns doch mal, wie man es schaffen soll, die von dir erwähnten Komponenten, zusammen mit GraKa und CPU, voll auslasten zu können!
Also mir fällt da keine Situation ein, in der man das schaffen kann.

Aber du wirst uns sicher gleich erklären, wie das erreichbar ist, oder?!


----------



## beren2707 (17. März 2013)

Habe ich das nicht schon zweimal deutlich gemacht... 
480W reichen aus, mehr braucht man nur, wenn wirklich brachiales OC ansteht (denn mit 1,3V frisst eine 7970 schon alleine ~300W, falls man Benchrekorde jagen möchte ). Auch da würde noch die Wattzahl ausreichen, trotzdem sollte man dafür (mMn) eine Nummer größer nehmen; natürlich rein hypothetisch, denn der TE wird das ja wohl nicht benötigen. Daher nochmal, dass es niemand mehr missverstehen kann: 450-500W genügen für die Hardware.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. März 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Daher nochmal, dass es niemand mehr missverstehen kann: 450-500W genügen für die Hardware.


 
Genau.

Und dem Threadersteller geht es darum, zu beweisen, dass man für die Config, die du hast, 650W benötigt werden. 
Siehe zum Beispiel hier, wo er behauptet, dass es 650W bei deiner Config sein sollten und 550W mindestens sein müssten...


----------



## Snorri (17. März 2013)

Hier zum auslasten des rechners:

BurnInTest Professional Download - Diagnosetool - PC-WELT

da kann man alles auslasten. 

oder passmark geht auch.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. März 2013)

Snorri schrieb:


> Hier zum auslasten des rechners:
> BurnInTest Professional Download - Diagnosetool - PC-WELT
> da kann man alles auslasten.
> oder passmark geht auch.


 
So und jetzt das ganze bitte in einer sinnvollen/nützlichen Anwendung, die auch irgendwie irgendeinen Sinn hat...


----------



## DeepXtreme (17. März 2013)

@Stefan P.
Dazu stehe ich durchaus, weil ich "kühle" verwendet habe, worauf ich auf den optimalen Leistungsbereich von 50-80% hinweise.
Aber du bist ja nun nicht weniger Clown, anfangs noch steif auf 400W festgesetzt, und jetzt aber doch einschwenkend auf 450W als Mindest-Mindest-Empfehlung. Freut mich, dass Du dich bewegen kannst.

@all
Ich bin beim Erstellen des Threads von einem BQT E9-400W ausgegangen.
 Max. Gesamtleistung 12V - 384W
Max. Gesamtleistung 3,3V + 5V - 120W

Was ich nie begreife, dass Leute meinen, dass wenn man hochwertige Netzteile verwendet, man über deren Nennlast hinaus belasten dürfe. Die Nennlast ist als "Dauerlast" definiert. Ungefähr ab diesem Wert beginnt meines Erachtens der dynamische Lastausgleich, sprich, zieht es an der 12V bis knapp ans OPP (380W), sinkt entsprechend der Verbrauch auf der andern Seite von 3,3/5V bzw. erhöht es die Stromstärke Ampere (OCP-Schutz). Ein Ringen um um Anteile.
Zu kleines Netzteil = höhere Stromverbrauchsmessung, könnte was Wahres an sich haben

Früher bei passiv-PFC musste man die interne Leistung zwingend berücksichtigen und anhand dieser Daten kalkulieren. Bei modernen Netzteilen sind die internen Werte nichtmehr von solch hoher Bedeutung, da jetzt die (fliessend übergehend) Nennlast zur Grenze wird. Was darüber hinaus an Kapazitäten möglich hängen bleibt, sind - ich nenne es mal übertrieben - "Leichen" (für Peaks noch noch zu gebrauchen) aus der verbesserten Technik des aPFC.

Hochwertige Netzteile erhöhen nicht die zu verwendende Kapazität über Nennlast hinaus, sie sind primär effizienter und sicherer, die erhöhte Leistung ist ein Folge daraus, die aber nicht zur Dauerlast-Verwendung steht. 

Unabhängig davon betrachte ich CBs Spielelast Messungen nicht unkritisch. Peaks sind von 20-30W sind möglich, keine Vollastwerte. Wer will es einem Käufer verbieten Furmark & Prime95 gleichzeitig laufen lassen?
Oder nehmen wir auch mal die abweichenden Resultate verschiedener Tester, jeder was anderes. GameStar misst mit i7-2600K (ohne OC) beispielsweise 370W.
Das 400W-NT reserviert unter Abzug von 3,3V/5V nur etwa 340W für 12V, dies bei kalkulierten 100%. Da die meisten Netzteil ab 80% zu schwitzen beginnen, keine optimale Voraussetzung.

Eine Sicherheitsreserve ist unbedingt immer einzurechnen! Wir streiten nicht um +/-5W, es geht um Toleranzen von >50W!

Leider kann ich nicht auf jeden gelesenen Beitrag eingehen, aber die Tendenz scheint eindeutig zu sein: 450W für finanziell Schwache, 550W für Finanzkräftige.


Gott behüte mich
DeepXtreme


----------



## facehugger (17. März 2013)

DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Leider kann ich nicht auf jeden gelesenen Beitrag eingehen, aber die Tendenz scheint eindeutig zu sein: 450W für finanziell Schwache, 550W für Finanzkräftige.


Das ist doch Quatsch mit Soße Hier wird immer nachgefragt, *was *genau der TE befeuern will und aufgrund dieser Grundlage bekommt jener dann entsprechende Empfehlungen. Und ich habe noch nie erlebt, das sich hinterher die Leute aufgrund unserer Ratschläge über abgerauchte Saftspender beklagt hätten, da sie ja zu unterdimensioniert für ihre Hardware gewesen seien

Und zum gefühlt 100. Mal: nicht jeder hier übertaktet seine teuren PC-Komponenten bis an die Grenze des technisch machbaren...

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2013)

DeepXtreme schrieb:


> @Stefan P.
> Dazu stehe ich durchaus, weil ich "kühle" verwendet habe, worauf ich auf den optimalen Leistungsbereich von 50-80% hinweise.
> Aber du bist ja nun nicht weniger Clown, anfangs noch steif auf 400W festgesetzt, und jetzt aber doch einschwenkend auf 450W als Mindest-Mindest-Empfehlung. Freut mich, dass Du dich bewegen kannst.



Ich sage es noch mal gerne. Ein gutes 400 Watt Netzteil reicht für ein System mit i5 und AMD 7970 oder GTX 670.
Stefan sagte ja wenn übertaktet wird sollte es schon etwas mehr sein. Das ist nachvollziehbar und auch logisch. Trotzden brauchst du kein 600 Watt Netzteil.



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon betrachte ich CBs Spielelast Messungen nicht unkritisch. Peaks sind von 20-30W sind möglich, keine Vollastwerte. Wer will es einem Käufer verbieten Furmark & Prime95 gleichzeitig laufen lassen?
> Oder nehmen wir auch mal die abweichenden Resultate verschiedener Tester, jeder was anderes. GameStar misst mit i7-2600K (ohne OC) beispielsweise 370W.



Da steht leider nicht wie diese "Testszene" zu Stande kommt. Sehr bedauerlich. 



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Das 400W-NT reserviert unter Abzug von 3,3V/5V nur etwa 340W für 12V, dies bei kalkulierten 100%. Da die meisten Netzteil ab 80% zu schwitzen beginnen, keine optimale Voraussetzung.



Das E9 bietet 384 Watt auf der 12 Volt Leitung und die 370 Watt aus deinem Test ist das was das Netzteil aufnehmen muss und nicht was es abgeben muss. Ein kleiner Unterschied.



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Leider kann ich nicht auf jeden gelesenen Beitrag eingehen, aber die Tendenz scheint eindeutig zu sein: 450W für finanziell Schwache, 550W für Finanzkräftige.



Nein. 450 Watt für jedermann. Wenn einer meint ein High End Netzteil kaufen zu müssen weil er das will dann kann er das machen. Dass es die erst ab 500 Watt aufwärts gibt steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. März 2013)

DeepXtreme schrieb:


> @Stefan P.
> Dazu stehe ich durchaus, weil ich "kühle" verwendet habe, worauf ich auf den optimalen Leistungsbereich von 50-80% hinweise.


Was aber immer noch völliger Humbug ist, da die Abwärme bei zwei Netzteilen, die gleich ausgelastet sind und dabei die gleiche Effizienz besitzen, genau gleich ist.

Ich schmeiß jetzt einfach mal ein E9 in den Raum. Da ists völlig ralle, ob wir jetzt vom 400W oder 700W sprechen. Beide haben die gleichen Kühler, werden bei gleicher Effizienz auch gleich warm. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass der Lüfter des 700W fast doppelt so schnell dreht wie der im 400W zu findene...

Hier irgendwie zu behaupten, dass da was kühler wäre oder sonst wie toller, zeugt nur davon, dass du dich nicht wirklich mit der Technik beschäftigt hast.



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass Du dich bewegen kannst.


Tja, daran erkennt man halt, wie viel jemand über etwas weiß bzw wissen will. Denn der überhaupt keinen Plan von nix hat, beharrt eigentlich immer auf seinem Standpunkt und rudert wild herum, ohne dabei zu verstehen, worums überhaupt geht...




DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Was ich nie begreife, dass Leute meinen, dass wenn man hochwertige Netzteile verwendet, man über deren Nennlast hinaus belasten dürfe. Die Nennlast ist als "Dauerlast" definiert. Ungefähr ab diesem Wert beginnt meines Erachtens der dynamische Lastausgleich, sprich, zieht es an der 12V bis knapp ans OPP (380W), sinkt entsprechend der Verbrauch auf der andern Seite von 3,3/5V bzw. erhöht es die Stromstärke Ampere (OCP-Schutz). Ein Ringen um um Anteile.
> Zu kleines Netzteil = höhere Stromverbrauchsmessung, könnte was Wahres an sich haben


1. du hast immer noch nicht begriffen, dass die Primärlast nicht der Sekundärlast entspricht.
2. Wenn man ein 550W Netzteil hat, das 600W aufnimmt, das eine Effizienz von 80% besitzt, wird das Netzteil mit gerade mal 440W belastet. Bei 650W und 80% Effizienz wär immer noch alles im Lot -> 520W Belastung.

3. Hast du überhaupt keine Ahnung, was OPP und OCP bedeutet, was es macht und wo es sitzt.
Erstens: es gibt nur eine OPP und die ist Primärseitig implementiert, meist im PFC Schaltkreis und bei ~125% Belastung implementiert. Das wären dann 687,5W bei einem 550W Netzteil.
OCP ist auf der Sekundären Seite implementiert, aber das sagte ich ja.

So und jetzt nehmen wir mal ein gutes Gold Netzteil. Was glaubst, wie man hier die hohe Effizienz erreicht?! Oh right: mit z.T. ziemlicher ÜBerdimensionierung...
Und vergiss nicht: die Netzteile sind idR für 40°C *Raumtemperatur* ausgelegt sind. Darauf ist die gesamte Elektronik und auch der Lüfter ausgelegt. Bei 25°C Raumtemperatur hat man da nicht selten 'nen bisserl Luft nach oben, bevor die Elektronik alle 4e von sich streckt...



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Früher bei passiv-PFC musste man die interne Leistung zwingend berücksichtigen und anhand dieser Daten kalkulieren. Bei modernen Netzteilen sind die internen Werte nichtmehr von solch hoher Bedeutung, da jetzt die (fliessend übergehend) Nennlast zur Grenze wird. Was darüber hinaus an Kapazitäten möglich hängen bleibt, sind - ich nenne es mal übertrieben - "Leichen" (für Peaks noch noch zu gebrauchen) aus der verbesserten Technik des aPFC.


Was erzählst du hier für einen Unsinn?!

Sorry, aber du hast überhaupt nicht verstanden, was die PFC macht! Die macht nämlich genau das, was der Name sagt: den Leistungsfaktor korrigieren. 
Für dich will ichs aber noch mal erklären:
Ein Standard Schaltnetzteil hat keine Sinusförmige Leistungsaufnahme. Die PFC macht jetzt nichts als die Leistungsaufnahme vom Netzteil so hin zu biegen, dass es Sinusförmig und phasengleich mit dem Stromnetz ist. 
[highlight]mehr macht die PFC nicht![/highlight]

passiv PFC bedeutet, dass dort keine aktiven Komponenten verwendet werden. Sprich: man nehme ein noPFC Netzteil und klatsche dort 'ne dicke Spule dran. aPFC bedeutet, dass man hier eine *aktive Schaltung* zur Anpassung des Leistungsfaktors verwendet. Und da hats sich halt auch angeboten, die Leistungsabgabe abzuschätzen, um eben die OPP hier zu implementieren.

*OPP ist oft im PFC Schaltkreis implementiert!*


DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Hochwertige Netzteile erhöhen nicht die zu verwendende Kapazität über Nennlast hinaus, sie sind primär effizienter und sicherer, die erhöhte Leistung ist ein Folge daraus, die aber nicht zur Dauerlast-Verwendung steht.


kurz: nein.
Siehe weiter oben.



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon betrachte ich CBs Spielelast Messungen nicht unkritisch. Peaks sind von 20-30W sind möglich, keine Vollastwerte. Wer will es einem Käufer verbieten Furmark & Prime95 gleichzeitig laufen lassen?
> Oder nehmen wir auch mal die abweichenden Resultate verschiedener Tester, jeder was anderes. GameStar misst mit i7-2600K (ohne OC) beispielsweise 370W.
> Das 400W-NT reserviert unter Abzug von 3,3V/5V nur etwa 340W für 12V, dies bei kalkulierten 100%. Da die meisten Netzteil ab 80% zu schwitzen beginnen, keine optimale Voraussetzung.


Wie wärs mal, wenn du einsehen würdest, dass du ins Klo gegriffen hast und jetzt nur am rumrudern bist, dabei dir Argumente ausgegangen sind und du dich einfach nur in den Communitys lächerlich machst?!

Denn ein 550W Netzteil kann man auch mit 550W belasten! Dafür wurde es ein 550W Netzteil!!
Wenn man es nur mit 80% hätte belasten können, wäre es nur ein 440W Netzteil geworden.



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Eine Sicherheitsreserve ist unbedingt immer einzurechnen! Wir streiten nicht um +/-5W, es geht um Toleranzen von >50W!


Und das tun wir ja auch. Nur nehmen wir hier keine 100% Sicherheitsreserve. Denn das ist völliger Lötzinn.



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Leider kann ich nicht auf jeden gelesenen Beitrag eingehen, aber die Tendenz scheint eindeutig zu sein: 450W für finanziell Schwache, 550W für Finanzkräftige.


Nö, absolut nicht. Das 450W Netzteil ist mehr als ausreichend, in allen lagen. Gibt nur halt kein p10 mit 450W, sonst hätten dieses Gerät hier einige empfohlen...



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Gott behüte mich


Hm, an dieser Stelle möchte ich mal auf Richard Dawkins hinweisen. The God Delusion, um genau zu sein.

Aber, da möchte ich ihn auch noch mal zitieren:


			
				Richard Dawkins schrieb:
			
		

> "The human mind is extremely susceptible to hallucination,"


----------



## DeepXtreme (17. März 2013)

Nur lästern bringt's nicht Leute. Ich bekomme so wenig Fakten geliefert, dass ich das meiste einfach ignorieren muss.

Stefan P. 


> Was aber immer noch völliger Humbug ist, da die Abwärme bei zwei  Netzteilen, die gleich ausgelastet sind und dabei die gleiche Effizienz  besitzen, genau gleich ist.


Ganz allein schon dieser Satz hebelt deine gesamte vermeintliche Kompetenz aus - was reden wir eigentlich noch?

Das Thema hatten wir doch schon vor Tagen, woran hapert es, an der Eitelkeit?
Ein 400W-NT, welches mit 380W (95%) belastet ist, erzeugt einen viele höhere Abwärme als ein 600W-NT mit 380W-Last (63%).
Wer diesen einfach Dreisatz nicht kapiert, kapiert gar nichts. Und mit Effizienz hat dies wenig bis nichts zu tun. 

Seasonic, ab 20% setzt der Lüfter ein, ab 50% beginnt er langsam der zunehmenden Abwärme entgegen zu wirken
http://www.seasonicusa.com/images/X/X-04.jpg

Bzgl. Effizienz... http://www.coolermaster.com/upload/product_feature/RealPowerM850-2.jpg
Wo möchtest lieber haben, bei 95% oder bei 63%?


Und hier höre ich auch schon auf, dem Meister die Hosen auszuziehen.


----------



## DeepXtreme (17. März 2013)

blautemple schrieb:


> Der einzigste der hier keine Fakten liefert bist du.


 
Wieder ein Spruch ohne Fakten, der meine Posting und Links ignoriert.
Sag mal, hast Du keinen Spiegel?


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. März 2013)

DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Ganz allein schon dieser Satz hebelt deine gesamte vermeintliche Kompetenz aus - was reden wir eigentlich noch?


Au mann...
Sorry, aber da bin ich etwas sprachlos...

Nochmal zum mitmeißeln:
Du hast ein 650W Netzteil, das mit 300W belastet ist, dabei 85% Effizienz schafft.
Du hast ein 1000W Netzteil, das mit 300W belastet ist, dabei 85% Effizienz schafft.
Du hast ein 400W Netzteil, das mit 300W belastet ist, dabei 85% Effizienz schafft.

Alle drei verbraten dabei etwa 53W.



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir doch schon vor Tagen, woran hapert es, an der Eitelkeit?


Jemand, der keine Argumente mehr hat, aber partout nicht seinen Standpunkt ändern möchte, greift gern zu Beleidigunen.

Und es beweist, dass DU nicht an einer Diskussion interessiert bist....


DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Ein 400W-NT, welches mit 380W (95%) belastet ist, erzeugt einen viele höhere Abwärme als ein 600W-NT mit 380W-Last (63%).
> Wer diesen einfach Dreisatz nicht kapiert, kapiert gar nichts. Und mit Effizienz hat dies wenig bis nichts zu tun.


Nein. Was du hier erzählst, ist einfach falsch.

Die Effizienz nicht mittelbar etwas mit der Auslastung eines Gerätes zu tun. Das spielt dabei überhaupt keine Rolle, wie hoch die ist.

Auch hier noch einmal ein Link, gleich die erste Kurve.
Dieses Gerät erreicht bei etwa 200W Belastung eine Effizienz von etwa 89%. Bei 700W aber auch. dawischen peakt es bei etwa 91%.

Anhand der Kurve solltest du sehen, dass die Effizienz nicht unmittelbar etwas mit der Auslastung zu tun hat. Bei einem Gold zertifizierten Netzteil sollte es aber 87% bei 20%, 89% bei 50% und 87% bei 100% Belastung nicht unterschreiten - im 115VAC Netz.

Und, um mal gemein zu sein: hier die Effizienzkurve von 'nem 400W Straight Power E8. Bei 400W schaffts immer noch  87% Effizienz. Peak ist bei etwa 89%.

Das 650W Netzteil, was ich weiter oben gepostet hat, ist hier bei ungefähr 400W Belastung bei etwa 91% - wenn man jetzt noch in Betracht zieht, dass das 650W, das ich zuerst verlinkt hab, wirklich ein 80plus Gold Gerät ist und das 400W E8 nur ein Bronze Gerät (knapp an Silber), ist das durchaus erwartet...


DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Seasonic, ab 20% setzt der Lüfter ein, ab 50% beginnt er langsam der zunehmenden Abwärme entgegen zu wirken
> http://www.seasonicusa.com/images/X/X-04.jpg


Du kannst die Werte von diesem Seasonic nicht auf alle Geräte der Welt übertragen. Zumal es auch unwahrscheinlich ist, dass das, was dort geschrieben steht, auch wirklich korrekt ist. Ungefähr 20% Belastung halte ich für möglich, genau 20% nicht.
Denn die Regelung müsste sowohl Temperatur als auch Lastgeregelt sein. Persönlich tendiere ich aber eher zu Temperatur denn Last...



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Bzgl. Effizienz... http://www.coolermaster.com/upload/product_feature/RealPowerM850-2.jpg
> Wo möchtest lieber haben, bei 95% oder bei 63%?


Das sind relative Angaben, keine absoluten...
Und auch trifft das eben NICHT auf alle Netzteile zu. 
Insbesondere bei Geräten, die eine höhere Effizienzeinstufung haben, ist die Effizienzkurve deutlich flacher...


----------



## soth (17. März 2013)

DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Ein 400W-NT, welches mit 380W (95%) belastet ist, erzeugt einen viele höhere Abwärme als ein 600W-NT mit 380W-Last (63%).
> Wer diesen einfach Dreisatz nicht kapiert, kapiert gar nichts. Und mit Effizienz hat dies wenig bis nichts zu tun.


Es hat eigentlich nur etwas mit der Effizienz zu tun!
Bei einer theoretischen Effizienz von 100% gäbe es keinen Wärmeverlust, ganz unabhängig von der Auslastung des Netzteils!
Läuft das 600W Netzteil bei 380W Last ineffizienter, als das 400W Netzteil wird mehr Abwärme produziert.
Sind sie gleich effizient, produzieren sie die selbe Menge an Abwärme!

Wie du jetzt auf deine 380W Last kommst sei einfach einmal dahingestellt...



DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Seasonic, ab 20% setzt der Lüfter ein, ab 50% beginnt er langsam der zunehmenden Abwärme entgegen zu wirken
> http://www.seasonicusa.com/images/X/X-04.jpg


Was willst du mit Seasonic, es ging ums E9!
Hier mal das E9 mit 400W:
http://www.pc-experience.de/Bilder-Reviews/bequiet3/quiet.1.gif
0,1 Sone bei 100% Last. Ein ohrenbetäubende Lautstärke, bei der jeder Tester das Weite sucht 




DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Bzgl. Effizienz... http://www.coolermaster.com/upload/product_feature/RealPowerM850-2.jpg
> Wo möchtest lieber haben, bei 95% oder bei 63%?


Du suchst dir auch die Graphen aus, die gerade für dich am besten sind oder?
Aber okay, argumentieren wir auf dem Real Power M850 weiter. 
Glücklicherweise ist der Graph bei 20% abgeschnitten, den unter 20% sieht es mit der Effizienz nicht mehr rosig aus: 
http://images.anandtech.com/reviews/psu/2007/roundup730900w/eff-all-230.png
Die Graphen sind natürlich nicht vergleichbar, aber man erkennt, worauf ich hinaus will...

EDIT: Stefan war zu schnell. Vielleicht hilft es aber, wenn die Argumente nicht von stefan oder Thres kommen


----------



## DeepXtreme (17. März 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Au mann...
> Sorry, aber da bin ich etwas sprachlos...
> 
> Nochmal zum mitmeißeln:
> ...


 Könntest Dich bitte allgemein etwas kürzer fassen, ich mag nicht dein Geleier, welches du mal so mal so in die Welt setzt, ewig richtig einordnen.

Ich stelle fest, wir reden einfach aneinander vorbei. Oder doch nicht, weichst Du nur aus, weil Du Fehler nicht eingestehen kannst?
Hier sprichst von der Abwärme...


> Was aber immer noch völliger Humbug ist, da die Abwärme bei zwei   Netzteilen, die gleich ausgelastet sind und dabei die gleiche Effizienz   besitzen, genau gleich ist.


das ist aber nicht dasselbe, was du oben jetzt anfügst. Das wäre der Stromverbrauch des Netzteils, davon war zuvor nicht die Rede und tut auch nichts zu Sache bzgl. NT-Berechnung

Und genau auf diese Weise drehst Du dich ewig im Karussell



> Jemand, der keine Argumente mehr hat, aber partout nicht seinen Standpunkt ändern möchte, greift gern zu Beleidigunen.


Nein, du begreifst nicht, was ich schreibe. Wenn Du dies mir als angebliche Beleidigung hervorhebst, ist es deine eigene provozierte Beleidigung.
Dasselbe, wenn mir jemand Geld schulden würde, und derjenige zu seiner Verteidigung einfach aus dem Nichts heraus sagt "Willst Du mir drohen": Genau diese Aussage ist die Drohung in sich selbst.



> Die Effizienz nicht mittelbar etwas mit der Auslastung eines Gerätes zu  tun. Das spielt dabei überhaupt keine Rolle, wie hoch die ist.


Na gut, ich sage besser Effizien*kurve*, damit Du nicht ewig was spitzfindiges mir falsch auf die Zunge legst.
Kannst auch mal respektvoll Menschen mit Distanz begegnen.

 ...und jetzt geh noch auf belanglose kleinkarierte Kleinigkeiten von sich abweichender Grafiken ein. Wollte nur zeigen, wovon die Rede ist, da Worte anscheinend zu schwer verständliche nicht genügen.

Edit: 


Nochmals hierzu...Weg von NT-Berechnung!



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Au mann...
> Sorry, aber da bin ich etwas sprachlos...
> 
> Nochmal zum mitmeißeln:
> ...




Ja sicher, aber ist es in der Realität denn wirklich so, frag Dich mal! 
Die Realität sieht nämlich anders aus. Du sprichst von gleichen Modellen? Dann hätten die Modelle auch annähend gleiche Effizienzkurve
Und nun setze mal deine Lastwarte in diese Effizienzkurve ein, im ersten Fall 58%, im zweiten Fall 30%, im dritten Fall 75%
http://www.coolermaster.com/upload/product_feature/RealPowerM850-2.jpg

Sind es dann noch immer 53W-Eigenverbrauch für jedes NT?
PS. Im übrigen sind 15% von 300W auf meinem Rechner 45W und nicht 53W


----------



## soth (17. März 2013)

DeepXtreme schrieb:


> Stefan Payne schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was aber immer  noch völliger Humbug ist, da  die Abwärme bei zwei Netzteilen, die gleich ausgelastet sind und dabei  die gleiche Effizienz besitzen, genau gleich ist.
> ...


Doch, genau davon  ist die Rede!
Die zusätzliche Leistungsaufnahme - im Beispiel von Stefan ~53W- wird in Abwärme umgewandelt!
Wohin sollte sie auch sonst verschwinden?


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. März 2013)

1. Wenn du etwas nicht verstehst, dann frag nach und behaupte nicht irgendwas.
2. Abwärme ist in den meisten Fällen gleichbedeutend mit Verlustleistung. Verlustleistung = die Leistung, die das Gerät erzeugt, die man eigentlich nicht haben möchte. In der Regel wärme.
3. Auf 80plus.org gibt es einige Beispiele, wie die Effizienzkurven bei Geräten ausschauen. Bei Gold Level Geräten ist sie sehr flach. Da ist der Unterschied, im Worst Case, bei 2,5%. In der Regel sind es zwischen 20 und 80% Last aber nur 1-2%, zwischen. Wie gesagt, 80plus Gold und besser.

Bei schlechten Bronze Geräten bzw Standargeräten hast du dann so eine Kurve, wie sie bei deinem Real Power Pro zu finden ist. Wenn man jetzt gemein ist, würde man daraus deuten, dass das Gerät bis an die Kotzgrenze betrieben wird und kaum reserven hat.


----------



## DeepXtreme (18. März 2013)

Nö, ihr zieht das Ganze in eine ganz andere Richtung, als was Thema ist: NT-Berechnung

Eigenverbrauch und Verlustleistung ist wohl nicht dasselbe, oder verstehe ich was falsch?
Eigenverbrauch ist Wirkleistung, Verlustleistung nicht umgewandelte Energie in Form von Abwärme.
Dass bei geringerer Wirkleistung auch weniger Verliustleistung entsteht, ist nachvollziehbar.

Typisch für Stefan P. ist mal wieder "_dein _RealPower". Es ist ein zufällig ausgewählter Graph aus Google-Bilder - kannst das Personal-Pronomen ruhig weg lassen!

Dennoch, kommen wir auf den Kern des Threads zurück, ist mit 400W-NT der 100%-Lastbereich (beinah) erreicht, da bleibt jegliche Toleranz für Schwankungen aus vielfältigen Quellen und Reserve völlig auf der Strecke. 
Das könnt ihr mir mit keiner Kalkulation rechtfertigen, ihr unterschlagt immer irgendwelche Faktoren.
Ist für mich nur einfach krank, was ich hier zu hören bekomme. Alles nur auf Verbrauchsmessungen beruhend, alles auf "das Auge sieht", nicht mit "der Kopf denkt"


----------



## DonBanana (18. März 2013)

Du berechnest doch den Verbrauch der einzelnen Komponenten schon falsch, wie willst du denn da den Gesamtverbrauch noch richtig kalkulieren? Kann ja nur Murks rauskommen.


----------



## DeepXtreme (18. März 2013)

DonBanana schrieb:


> Du berechnest doch den Verbrauch der einzelnen Komponenten schon falsch, wie willst du denn da den Gesamtverbrauch noch richtig kalkulieren? Kann ja nur Murks rauskommen.


 Solange auf CB-Messlast 316W (HD7970) verwiesen wird, was ich nun allzu oft schon gesehen habe, man von diesen für das NT 50W abzieht, daraus eine interne Last von 260W resultiert, *dies mit bekanntem Verbrauch von 200W für die Graka alleine*, somit ein Rest von 60W für den gesamten Rest übrig wäre, muss mir niemand weismachen wollen, dass diese 316W am Messgerät als Referenz für NT-Bemessungen hinzugezogen werden können.
Was wolltest sagen? 

@Rail: Ja das denke ich mir oft, ob ich es nötig habe, sich selbst Rühmende in der Materie etwas Struktur beizubringen.


----------



## DonBanana (18. März 2013)

Warum ziehst du pauschal 50W ab? In dem Bereich sollte das Seasonic etwa 90% Effizienz erreichen, also rund 285W für das System. Und wo wäre das Problem mit den 60/85W Restverbrauch? Eine CPU fährt in Spielen nur Teillast, der Rest eines Systems verbraucht generell sehr wenig. Du hast eben eine verquere Vorstellung von den Verbräuchen der einzelnen Komponenten.


----------



## DeepXtreme (18. März 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 1. Wenn du etwas nicht verstehst, dann frag nach und behaupte nicht irgendwas.


 ja, klar fragt man Stefan P. du hast dich ja von deiner besten Seite vorgestellt. Noch andere Scherze im Hemdsärmel? 
Kannst bei mir nach Privathaftpflichtversicherung fragen.

@donbanana
Begreife doch bitte mal, dass all diese Zahlenspielerei zu keinem aussagekräftigen Ergebnis führt. Meinetwegen mag das E9-400W hervorragende Werte haben, aber das allein ist es doch nicht.
Die EMG-Messungen weichen zu sehr voneinander ab. Ich bin nicht auf Lastmessungen am laufenden System zu sprechen, sondern rechne wie jeder PSU-Calculator mit "Hardware"

Wer jetzt wieder mit Sprüchen auffährt "dir gehen die Argumente aus", der nimmt die Argumente nicht zur Kenntnis, da ich längst unterlegt habe weshalb wieso warum.
Ich warte nur noch auf den Zeitpunkt, wo ihr mit Komma-Stellen zu rechnen beginnt.
Minimalismus ist keine nachhaltige Option

übrigens liegt die Spitzenlast des E9 bei 450W, dies wäre dann der OPP aus allen Schienen, oder liege ich da auch falsch? 

Ich möchte den Thread hier schliessen lassen, liebe Mods


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. März 2013)

Fazit: 

Ein E9 450 Watt reicht deutlich aus, selbst das 400 Watt Modell würde ausreichen.

Empfehlung:

Man nimmt das E9 mit 450 Watt oder das E9 mit 480 Watt - wenn man Kabelmanagement will.


----------



## FreezerX (18. März 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du hast ein [...] Netzteil, das mit 300W belastet ist, dabei 85% Effizienz schafft.
> [...] verbraten dabei etwa 53W.





DeepXtreme schrieb:


> PS. Im übrigen sind 15% von 300W auf meinem Rechner 45W und nicht 53W


 
Es sind 53W. Stefan spricht davon, dass das _Netzteil belastet_ ist, d.h. an dessen Ausgang 300W Leistung passieren. Der Wirkungsgrad ist definiert als eta = P(ab,nutz) / P(zu). Damit würde ein solches Netzteil 300W/0,85 = 352,9W aus der Steckdose aufnehmen. Damit würden 300W zu den Verbrauchern im PC fließen und 53W in Wärme (Wärme = Energieinhalt) gewandelt werden. 

Das ist wichtig zu berücksichtigen, denn was beim Netzteiltausch immer (nahezu) gleich bleibt (bei gleichen Bedingungen im Rechner), ist nicht die Leistungsaufnahme aus der Dose, sondern die Leistungsaufnahme der Hardware. P(nutz) bleibt gleich, P(zu) (= Leistung aus der Dose) variiert. 

Generell noch zum Wirkungsgrad: Bei 80+Gold Modellen und darüber ist der Wirkungsgrad im Bereich von 20% bis 100% Auslastung nahezu konstant. 
Beispiel be quiet! E9 400W: Wirkungsgrade 89,1% - 90,6% - 88,9% (20% - 50% - 100% Last). Quelle: http://www.plugloadsolutions.com/psu_reports/BE QUIET_BQT E9-400W_ECOS 2651_400W_Report.pdf
Natürlich sind auch andere Gold Modelle exemplarisch anzugucken.


----------



## Pokerclock (18. März 2013)

Ich für meinen Teil habe hier genug gelesen. Weder der TE noch Diskussionspartner sparen mit Aussagen, die in die persönliche Ebene des Gegenübers ragen. Gelegentlich taucht dann mal auch ein User auf, der absolut nix zum Thema beizutragen und bestenfalls eine ABM für die Moderation darstellt und die Gefällt-mir-Funktion ad absurdum führt, weil wiederum andere User, die wenigstens nicht mehr OT-Müll zum Thema beitragen, diesen dann bestätigen (diese Beiträge ausgeblendet). Mal ein paar Beispiele mancher Aussagen:

"wenn du schon trollst, dann bitte richtig."

"Aber du bist ja nun nicht weniger Clown"

"Was erzählst du hier für einen Unsinn?!"

"Ganz allein schon dieser Satz hebelt deine gesamte vermeintliche Kompetenz aus"

"Sag mal, hast Du keinen Spiegel? 						"

"Das Thema hatten wir doch schon vor Tagen, woran hapert es, an der Eitelkeit?"

"Könntest Dich bitte allgemein etwas kürzer fassen, ich mag nicht dein  Geleier, welches du mal so mal so in die Welt setzt, ewig richtig  einordnen."

Die Aussagen stammen vornehmlich von zwei Usern. Es wird dementsprechend noch Post geben. Die Beiträge mit den Aussagen sind nach wie vor sichtbar, damit jeder mal selbst nachvollziehen kann, was hier abgegangen ist und wie man sich NICHT im öffentlichen Raum verhält.

Hier ist jedenfalls aus den oben genannten Gründen Schluss.


----------

